# Indoor set up



## buttspanker

Ok. I'm setting up a bow just for the few indoor shoots that I'm. Going to. Do you guys usually drop the draw weight. For indoor stuff to like 40-50 max bows? I know we shoot huge arrows with heavy tips. Gold tip has that part covered. Seriously, my biggest question in this topic is about the dw. Setup.


----------



## Pete53

yes many drop their bow weight down including myself, this year i am shooting a 40 lb. hoyt bow its kinda more fun and less work and i don`t get as tired either. i have used a 40-50 lb. bow too and that poundage is good too,but i have shot the same scores with 40 lb.s so i might as well shoot that weight, its more of a personal decision but i have to shoot a little smaller arrow 2512 works for me. good luck,Pete53


----------



## shooter74

I shoot about 63 to 64 pounds to keep up with shooting for 3d


----------



## wv hoyt man

I would do like shooter74 does if you shoot 3d. Keeps the archer and the bow in tune with each other.


----------



## Pete53

indoor league shooting of 70 arrows is hard enough to keep good form with even less poundage and maintain good scores to be honest about, not many archers shoot well with heavy pounds for score indoors. when i shoot 3d i then shoot a 65 pound hoyt bow with spirals that shoots fatboy arrows 310 fps,but 3d is only 30-40 shots and 1 per target and then move and wait, that`s a little easier to do than shooting indoors.and yes were i shoot indoors the guys shooting heavy pounds indoors stuggle some and their scores show it.stay with the 40-50 pound bow you will enjoy shooting it much more indoors,heck i shoot a 50 lb.bow for field archery and have done well with it.good luck with your new target bow,Pete53


----------



## RickB4

I shoot 60 for spots but thinking of backing it off to 55 not sure yet


----------



## 5ringking

55-56lbs for me.. but I like shooting a lower letoff with lower draw weight so I have to same or close to same holding weight of my 3d bow


----------



## X-Cutter4

I shoot a Hoyt Pro Edge Elite @ 29"/60lbs. That setup tunes well w/ my Gold Tip X-Cutters w/ 150 gr. pinpoints in the ends. I shoot a hinge release, so would like to shoot 50 lbs., but i felt i sacrificed arrow flight and accuracy when i dropped the bow down to 50.


----------



## woodsman78

X-Cutter4 said:


> I shoot a Hoyt Pro Edge Elite @ 29"/60lbs. That setup tunes well w/ my Gold Tip X-Cutters w/ 150 gr. pinpoints in the ends. I shoot a hinge release, so would like to shoot 50 lbs., but i felt i sacrificed arrow flight and accuracy when i dropped the bow down to 50.


I have the same problem seems like 56 or 57 is as low as I can go.


----------



## FV Chuck

buttspanker said:


> Ok. I'm setting up a bow just for the few indoor shoots that I'm. Going to. Do you guys usually drop the draw weight. For indoor stuff to like 40-50 max bows? I know we shoot huge arrows with heavy tips. Gold tip has that part covered. Seriously, my biggest question in this topic is about the dw. Setup.


Yep... lots of guys drop down just because it's a zillion arrows during the season. 
Depends on the shooter and the style that fits them but that 52 - 55 range is pretty common...
Only thing I would caution is holding weight, don't get it to soft or you may have issues maintaining command of the shot sequence.
There are tuning methods to get the draw weight down to a manageable number but to get the holding weight back up a tad. 
Check with you Pro Shop or local Pro Tuner for the best method based on your bow design and shooting style


----------



## Pete53

have you guys noticed the top indoor pro`s shoot aluminum arrows ? why because they are more forgiving and tune easier. i may not be a pro but i have went back to 2512`s in aluminum and to be honest my X count has now come back.i am not saying that its always the answer for all archer`s but its something to think about trying ? i wish you all a great indoor season,Pete53


----------



## targetzone

Shot Black Eagle Magnums last year for indoor with plastic vanes. Got me a set this year of Gold Tip Triple X pro arrows and want to use feathers. Would you recommend 4" or 5" feathers? Would you make it helical? If so, will the helical cause problems with my lizard tongue rest? The arrows currently have 4 vane bow junky vanes and getting them refletched with feathers by Jerry at SouthShore Archery. Please give me your opinions on the feathers I need, I have never used feathers.


----------



## woodsman78

targetzone said:


> Shot Black Eagle Magnums last year for indoor with plastic vanes. Got me a set this year of Gold Tip Triple X pro arrows and want to use feathers. Would you recommend 4" or 5" feathers? Would you make it helical? If so, will the helical cause problems with my lizard tongue rest? The arrows currently have 4 vane bow junky vanes and getting them refletched with feathers by Jerry at SouthShore Archery. Please give me your opinions on the feathers I need, I have never used feathers.


I currently shoot 3 inch parabolic feathers on X killers they fly great but most of my other setups are with 4 inch parabolic feathers and they have always served me well


----------



## hoytelement24c

I'm shooting my moxie at 61#. When my nitrum turbo comes in I'll be shooting hunters class with it just to get used to it and I'll shoot 65# with 327gr cxl's or 70# with my 355gr x-cutters...not quite sure yet!


----------



## FV Chuck

targetzone said:


> Shot Black Eagle Magnums last year for indoor with plastic vanes. Got me a set this year of Gold Tip Triple X pro arrows and want to use feathers. Would you recommend 4" or 5" feathers? Would you make it helical? If so, will the helical cause problems with my lizard tongue rest? The arrows currently have 4 vane bow junky vanes and getting them refletched with feathers by Jerry at SouthShore Archery. Please give me your opinions on the feathers I need, I have never used feathers.


Honestly this is a super wide topic. Different setups (shafts, points, nocks) out of different bows will respond differently. Some Good, Some not so much.
If it's me?.... I would have Jerry fletch 3 one way 3 another, maybe 3 a third way.. then shoot them multiple practice events and track the scoring. One should be a pretty clear leader. 
My .02 if your going 5" I'd do offset not helical, 4" go ahead and do the helical, also try offset to see how it does. For me the 5" actually got too close to my blade (I run the rest way back) Back in the day one of my best setups ever was 4 - 4" feathers, real slight offset. Got that tip from Jim Despart. They pounded, but they were 2712 Alum with 200 out front. Not the Gt's your running
Pay attention to your tune as well. Taking that much weight off the back (feather vs vanes) will likely require a tiny little tweak on the paper tune.

As for the lizard tongue, should be good, but your gonna be close. Watch it carefully for contact.


----------



## targetzone

Thanks so much for the great advice FV Chuck!!!


----------



## FV Chuck

targetzone said:


> Thanks so much for the great advice FV Chuck!!!


Anytime  

PS... I like the look of a shield cut vs parabolic, but I'm not sure they shoot any better. Just look cooler! 

The big takeaway here is small test builds of different setups to see what holds the 10 ring the best. VS building a whole dozen and hoping it's right. Do the 1, 2, or 3 arrow thing... see how it goes. If you dont dig it. no worries... easy change.
Be ready to play with point weight as well. Taking that much off the back, you might want to lighten up the nose a tad. But...gotta play to figure that one out. 

Take honest notes, good shots, bad shots etc... what your looking for is a build that with your particular rig keeps you in the 10ish area on a less than perfect shot. If you have to give it 100% to hit the middle every time, your working too hard.

Good luck bud!!! 
Happy shooting!


----------



## Pete53

may i add this,one of the top pro`s indoors and outdoors sent me a p.m. about why he and the other top pro`s use plastic vanes indoors on their aluminum arrows and these are the guys that win indoors and this pro has also won vegas he is a super shooter ,this is what he told me his reason, vanes travel better and stay the shape they need too,he has had to much trouble with feathers in his arrow case,he also said he liked feathers but he can not take the chance of problems with feathers anymore. i was very glad to get an answer from one of the top pro`s and if he reads this thanks again and may he win vegas some more ! good luck to all indoors this winter,Pete53


----------



## FV Chuck

Absolutely agree with Pete's comments... Feathers are more maintenance. You can get great results but it's a little more effort to get it right for sure.
I just stuck to the topic tho because he specifically asked about feathers.


----------



## targetzone

Thanks for all the information, now, 'IF' i was not going with feathers, what would be the best equivalent in plastic vanes? I have shot blazers, AAE vanes, bow junky vanes, but generally short, and now Bohning Blazer X2 vanes (shooting X10 arrows in FITA and field). I am sure i would need to go larger for indoor on my Triple X shafts.


----------



## FV Chuck

targetzone said:


> Thanks for all the information, now, 'IF' i was not going with feathers, what would be the best equivalent in plastic vanes? I have shot blazers, AAE vanes, bow junky vanes, but generally short, and now Bohning Blazer X2 vanes (shooting X10 arrows in FITA and field). I am sure i would need to go larger for indoor on my Triple X shafts.


This is a pretty touchy one too... I've seen guys win with AAE Max Hunters and win with 4" AAE or Eastons... it's a WHOLE 'nuther batch of testing...LOL

Honestly I did some personal testing and found on the Aluminum's I like a little more vane so the 4" slight helical or hard offset did better than the Max Hunters. On the Carbons I found the opposite to be true. - but this is me at 52 ish lbs, and 28" draw...no more than 225 out front. 
You may find a completely different tune. 
For starters tho, I'd probably take a hard look at Chance's arrows or Tim's or Levi's... thay all run the same setup your trying to build. and um...they can get it dun.


----------



## mainehunt

buttspanker said:


> Ok. I'm setting up a bow just for the few indoor shoots that I'm. Going to. Do you guys usually drop the draw weight. For indoor stuff to like 40-50 max bows? I know we shoot huge arrows with heavy tips. Gold tip has that part covered. Seriously, my biggest question in this topic is about the dw. Setup.


Getting back to the original question........

I turn my 60# 3D bow down to 50# for indoors. However, when tuning to my different arrows, it shot best when turned back up to 52#. Much easier to shoot about 150 arrows per night.


----------



## Bow Predator

I've kept the same weight through the whole year #54 pounds so I've never had a problem with shooting a couple hundred arrows a day. Right now shooting Easton X23 with 4 in feathers and 180 in the nose, cut to 29.5 and 2314 spine. Tuned well but haven't managed to get a decent score with them so far (having a center serving issue). I had Easton Full Bores cut to 31 with 4 inch feathers and 250 in the nose... shot well. Currently playing with stabilizers, scope size and sight picture (dot, circle, up-pin) but will be bringing the draw weight up... probably tonight. I also love my high holding weight 60-65%. A lot of 'playing' and testing.


----------



## Pete53

now you guys are going to laugh about this a little,but here it goes: because i am 61 years of age,lineman who climbed alot with a fully rebuilt by surgery left shoulder 2 years ago plus a steel disc in neck 1 year ago to help solve some of the left shoulder problems ,i am right handed ,with forever problems with left shoulder,i have now purchased on archery talk a hoyt vantage elite plus that`s 30 - 40 pounds and shoot it at 40 lb.s with spirals set at 55% letoff and yes i shoot a real hinge.i am either going to shoot 2512`s or 500 fatboys,i am leaning towards the fatboys " fatboys fly like darts". i cannot get any 27 size shaft to shoot at this lower poundage ,but to be honest this 40 lb. bow is just more fun to shoot and i really do seem to shoot it well and i don`t get as tired,so just maybe some may want to try a lower poundage ,i bet your scores stay the same and you will have less shoulder problems in the future,believe me major shoulder surgery is horrible . so be careful with those shoulders ,you ain`t getting any new ones ! good luck shooting this winter! Pete53


----------

